
Asteroid from another star system found orbiting wrong way near Jupiter - cesis
https://amp.theguardian.com/science/2018/may/21/retrograde-asteroid-is-interstellar-immigrant-scientists-say
======
walrus01
If recent science-fiction has taught me anything, this is likely to be a
source of the protomolecule.

